# ärger mit computec media



## leorphee (8. Februar 2012)

*ärger mit computec media*

Hallo!
Ich bin nun schon seit 3 oder 4 Jahren Abonnent und ich lese Euer Mag gerne, habe immer die höchste mögliche Ausgabe genommen wegen dem Mehrinhalt. Danke dafür.
Will ich mich auf der ABO Seite einloggen, geht das auch gut seit neusten, dort steht auch das ich als Abonnement registriert bin, aber ich kann weder etwas an meinem Abo ändern noch einsehen wann sich mein Abo verlängert. Nun hatte ich einige male Extra Hefte bestellt, welche ich als Abonnement ja Versand kostenfrei bekomme, aber genau das klappt nicht. Ich habe nun schon zwei Konten bei computec media angelegt als Abonnement, aber immer wieder bekomme ich die Rechnung mit Versandkosten, ich bin mal wieder sehr verärgert. Dazu kommt das als Servicehotline nur eine kostenpflichtige Nummer vorhanden ist.
Habt Ihr nicht einmal davon gesprochen einen anderen Partner für die Abos zu nehmen?
Wer hat noch solcher Erfahrungen?

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus. Ich bin drauf und dran mein Abo zu kündigen, wegen den schlechten Service.


----------



## abo@computec.de (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: ärger mit computec media*



leorphee schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin nun schon seit 3 oder 4 Jahren Abonnent und ich lese Euer Mag gerne, habe immer die höchste mögliche Ausgabe genommen wegen dem Mehrinhalt. Danke dafür.
> Will ich mich auf der ABO Seite einloggen, geht das auch gut seit neusten, dort steht auch das ich als Abonnement registriert bin, aber ich kann weder etwas an meinem Abo ändern noch einsehen wann sich mein Abo verlängert. Nun hatte ich einige male Extra Hefte bestellt, welche ich als Abonnement ja Versand kostenfrei bekomme, aber genau das klappt nicht. Ich habe nun schon zwei Konten bei computec media angelegt als Abonnement, aber immer wieder bekomme ich die Rechnung mit Versandkosten, ich bin mal wieder sehr verärgert. Dazu kommt das als Servicehotline nur eine kostenpflichtige Nummer vorhanden ist.
> Habt Ihr nicht einmal davon gesprochen einen anderen Partner für die Abos zu nehmen?
> ...


 

Hallo leorphee,

das Abo "einsehen" kann man im Aboshop direkt leider nicht. 
Sie haben im Kundenservice-Bereich auf der Webseite https://shop.computec.de/kundenservice/default/index/
die Möglichkeit uns online Ihre Adressänderung, andere Zahlungsdaten, Urlaubsservice usw. mitzuteilen.
Auch finden Sie dort ein Kontaktformular, mit dem Sie sich über "Frage zu Abonnements" über Ihr Abo informieren können und z.B. die Laufzeit oder wann sich Ihr Abo verlängert wird unter Angabe Ihrer Kundennummer bzw. Kontaktdaten einholen können. So müssen Sie nicht die gebührenpflichtige Hotline nutzen und erhalten zügig und schriftlich alle notwendigen Antworten zu Ihrem Abo per E-Mail.

Zu Ihren Sonderheftbestellungen:
Natürlich ist das nicht korrekt - um den Fehler hier finden zu können, senden Sie uns doch direkt in den Verlag ihre betreffenden Daten:
Bestellnummern oder Rechnungsnummern, die falsch mit Versandkosten berechnet wurden und Ihre Mailadresse Ihrer beiden angelegten Kundenkonten (damit wir die Abonnentenverifizierung überprüfen können). Der Kontakt direkt in den Verlag: abo@computec.de
Natürlich erhalten Sie dann umgehend eine Gutschrift über die falsch berechneten Versandkosten.
Ein Grund für falsch berechnete Versandkosten kann zum Beispiel sein, dass die Anschrift Ihres Abos und die Lieferanschrift Ihrer Sonderheftbestellung abweicht. Hier verfällt dann die Abonnenten-Verifizierung und es werden die Normalpreise im Shop berechnet.


schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec
abo@computec.de


----------



## leorphee (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: ärger mit computec media*

Danke für die Antwort. Die Adresse ist die selbe. Ich habe mich ja extra mit meiner Kundennummer/Abonummer eingeloggt, also sollte es doch funktionieren!?. Der Punkt ist ja das es schon das 3 oder 4 mal ist. Ich habe das Geld zwar immer wieder zurückbekommen, aber immer dieser lästige Umweg, das nervt. Ich habe schon über das Kontaktformular Kontakt aufgenommen, aber Sie sind in diesem Forum schneller als Ihr Service Team.


----------

